# Another Pacu Vid



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just showing a top view of my big guy.......

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW!! Look at the size of the filets...uh, I mean look how thick he is!!








That thing's a BEAST!!
Thanks for sharing AK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> WOW!! Look at the size of the filets...uh, I mean look how thick he is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
Appreciated
Yeah he is a beast.......Have had to remove all other tankmates for room...He is getting picky on tankmates lately.....Needs more room.

I suspect he only has acouple years left in this tank......before I feel cruel for keeping him....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn, he makes those p-bass look like guppies


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

wow....a little more time and you can ride him....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> wow....a little more time and you can ride him....


Seeing as i'm a small guy-It might be possible now......


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lol what a fish..

Dudes huge.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha the pbass are dwarfed by the pacu. love this setup AK. thanks for sharing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciate the kind words guys......Certainly a big boy......


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful monster you got there, AK!...Probably the best looking pacu I've ever seen!...He rocks like a TERRORIZER concert!!!....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol-Although a Pacu

I do take pride in owning the nicest one I have seen
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

How thick you think he is ???


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

So I guess that's the famous 500g tank eh AK? I'm normally completely against Pacus, but he definitely looks good in that tank, it helps that you have some sexy pbass with him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> So I guess that's the famous 500g tank eh AK? I'm normally completely against Pacus, but he definitely looks good in that tank, it helps that you have some sexy pbass with him


Famous tank....Nah....Famous Pacu-Yep..........One can't agrue my Pacu..........P-Bass are damn lazy........


----------

